# 3 Day Novel



## malvo4 (Aug 26, 2010)

I know I am crazy, but I a moth drawn to the flame. It is inevitable. I will try to talk myself out of it, but I know come Friday night I will be walling myself away into a basement, pulling the battery out of my cellphone, unplugging the ethernet cable, spreading out my notes and praying, to whomever will listen, that I will survive.

Sleep is for the weak and the dead. 

3-Day Novel Contest


----------



## garza (Aug 26, 2010)

Labour Day was four months ago.


----------



## Sam (Aug 26, 2010)

Labour Day is the first week of September, Garza, so I don't see how it was four months ago. 

This seems like NaNoWriMO on speed. Still, the one problem I have is that you can't write a novel in three days. All of my novels are over 100K, which means I'd have to write around 35,000 words a day to finish. That's 1,500 words an hour or twenty-five words a minute. That's not taking into account pauses for toilet breaks, food, and sleep. Which basically means I'd have to write two thousand words solid for about eighteen hours of the day. 

Sorry, just not my thing.


----------



## garza (Aug 26, 2010)

Sam - I had forgotten that in the U-S Labour Day is not celebrated at the same time as the rest of the world on May first. When I clicked on the site and saw 'Labour Day', the first thought that crossed my mind was 'four months ago'. A similar problem occurs when I hear people from the U-S talk about 'football', I think they are talking about football, but they're not.

Altogether I've spent about half my life outside the U-S. For the past 25 years I've made only brief visits to the U-S. You forget these things after a while.


----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2010)

Good luck. 

I haven't and won't attempt this but I've done Nano twice in the past. The issue I have is most of the work that came out of that was crap so in the end it was a waste of time. I hope that you plan on a lot of editing.


----------



## Sam (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, that's a generalisation, Kat. I did a NaNo novel a while back and didn't have to do any editing. Just because you write fast doesn't mean you have to edit a lot.


----------



## chimchimski (Aug 26, 2010)

I have always admired those who can discipline themselves and write the expected goal of 50,000 words for NaNo.  Sadly, I am not that girl...it doesn't work for me.  

Good luck to you, Malvo...I wish you the best.


----------



## badjoke (Aug 26, 2010)

If I tried to do this my loved ones would probably find me lying in a pool of my own brain matter at the end of it. 

If you think you can do it, by all means, but like Sam it doesn't seem possible to me, unless by novel you mean novella, and by novella you mean novellita.


----------



## malvo4 (Aug 26, 2010)

It is funny how a lot of the first comments was about Labor Day how this contest is indicative of the US, but actually this contest is Canadian. Haha. I just found out about this contest and most things I see on this are from Canada. 

When people think of a novel, they think it needs to be X amount of words or the same average amount they usually put out but within three days and say that it is they physically output that much. But I like thi idea of this contest because it isn't about word count or what you usually do or even creating something good. There is no way I am going to edit this thing at all. I think it is just the push to get me to get it all out, to turn off my self edit and just try to finish the story. Get to the climax, to get to the meat of what you want to do.

I have done nanowrimo three times and I think that the tone of this is going to be completely different. With Nanowrimo I didn't even really finish the story, I was still able to self edit, and it was mostly about word count, sometimes I just rambled on and on about stuff not even related to the plot because it was more words. I Danced around ideas because I was not yet brave enough to let it out. Plus, at the end of Nanowrimo you don't even expect or want anyone to read what you have done. In this contest, not only is the focus the completion of the story, the commitment to it, but also it is going to be judged. With a chance to get it published. If you win, they will help you edit it of course and in the judging process they will take into account that it took you three days to write the freakin thing, but it is about the essence and committing to it. Doesn't anyone else think that is absolutely magical?

Now I just have to figure out how to tell my parents I am going to be living in a basement of the building I work in for three days. I just need to stock up on food and coffee filters now. As well as study Hindu mythology as if I am about to convert. Haha.


----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2010)

Well it sounds like you are really excited about it and that's the best way to start. I wish you the best of luck. 





Sam W said:


> Well, that's a generalisation, Kat. I did a NaNo novel a while back and didn't have to do any editing. Just because you write fast doesn't mean you have to edit a lot.


 

You are right Sam. I should have said I. But not everyone is Superman like you.


----------



## StrikingEagle (Sep 2, 2010)

I could not write for 3 days with no sleep and even attempt to have anything make sense. Need more time.

Beginning November 1, 2010 there is a month long writing contest to complete a 50,000 word novel
by midnight November 30. This is *NaNoWriMo* writing marathon. 

Last year almost 170,000 people participated. Anyone who completes 50,000 before the deadline wins so there are many winners. You submit you scrambled manuscript to have it word counted by the hosting website who then claim they delete it.
The work is never read. All they want is word count...and not jibberish. Why would you screw yourself for 30 days?

I thought this would be a good opportunity to push through a very rough first draft of some possible book idea. During September and October 2010 research, plot, story line, characters, and such could be determined. It is OK to have a strong starting point...just nothing written in advance.

" Outlines and plot notes are very much encouraged, and can be started months ahead of the actual novel- writing adventure. Previously written prose, though, is punishable by death." (NaNoWriMo.org FAQ, retrieved 2Sept2010.)

This would provide about 2.5 months to avoid procrastinating the initial steps getting involved in starting a story and 30 more days to complete the first draft.

for complete information visit: FAQ | National Novel Writing Month


----------



## mochastain (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, well good luck! I could never do something like that, same for NanoWrimo, I am prone to constant writer's block so it usually takes 3 months to get about 18,000 words. I've heard of a few authors though, (if memory serves me correct, the author of "Vampyre" was able to write the first draft in only 3 days) who can churn out something decent in that amount of time.


----------



## daisydaisy (Sep 3, 2010)

Why on earth would you want to do that? Surely it's better to take the time to produce something of quality?


----------



## Motley (Sep 3, 2010)

Have fun!

I kinda agree that it would be hard to get something quality out of a 3-day writing binge, but what you get down could definitely be the start of something great. I personally think my fingers would fall off.

I love NaNoWriMo, however. This will be my fifth year and all the novels I have written then have gone on to be edited and tweaked into something that could go somewhere... someday.


----------



## daisydaisy (Sep 3, 2010)

So it's a personal goal then? I suppose it could serve a purpose in getting you into the practice of writing regularly without worrying about editing, which I think that every writier needs in order to succeed, although I think that the product would need one hell of a lot of editing at the end!!


----------



## malvo4 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, it is pretty personal. I just need push something out and finish it in a blaze of glory or a caffeine induced delusion. I don't really think that the result will be a masterpiece the first time around, but what is? But I just need to get it out without worrying about how it sounds, how stupid I worry people will think it is, just get it out. Which is my problem mostly. I typically I have the outline, and just never get past a few parts of it. I have many pieces of stories, very vivid characters in odd ball out of context scenes which I can't share unless I really want to confuse people. This is the only way I can finally construct the bones of something, and then maybe in November, I will do nanowrimo on it, excluding the word count I will do during the three days of course, and count words I write to add to the story and flesh it out, adding like subplots and such. This year I have really decided to try to improve my writing with the push of contests, even if they are really crazy ones. 

Two hours till midnight! I am all packed up in this basement ready to get going! Hopefully the janitor doesn't walk in when I get really loopy.


----------



## malvo4 (Sep 4, 2010)

Eleven hours into this, and I really don't miss sleep yet. Ok I admit it I do miss my bed, being able to lie horizontally. It is really nice being all alone for hours with my thoughts. I am not as far as I would like to be, I still have a filter on but I am working to turn that thing off so I can get through all of my story points in my story. I just need to accept what I put down first will be crap and eat a box of cheerios.


----------



## funnygirl (Sep 4, 2010)

rah rah rah! (my pitiful attempt at cheerleading) Good on you, you're one brave writer! I'd love to do something like this when my baby is all grown up. It'd be interesting to see what I could produce in three days, good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## malvo4 (Sep 5, 2010)

Alright officially in day two. No sleep yet. I feel fine. I find that my previous semester's worth of not sleeping for three days with horrific looming deadlines, that make me think I was having a heart attack (they were only panic attacks), all of that was pretty good practice and preparation. So far I have eaten one box of ceral, two backed potatoes, one sandwich and then i don't remember. Maybe a multivitamin? Probably an iron tablet. Haven't seen a living soul for a whole day. It is really. I haven't slept in two days. You might be able to tell because this post has no logical flow. 

As for the writing. I am not really as far as I would like to be. I am about twenty percent through I guess. I just need to really turn out the center of the plot pretty quickly. But that part is what I am gearing up to get to so I already anticipated that my output would increase by day two so you can guess that I am on time. I am surprised at that I don't think that a majority of what I am doing currently is crap. I think it is alright. A bit over use of a few phrases but that is for the editing and not for first drafts.

I think I have run out of food. But that thought doesn't really bother me. When I run out of tea then I will get worried. I find water consumption is the best way to stay awake, that is what I read somewhere. Also playing a whole season of Reaper on Hulu really helps. That show is alot longer than I thought it would be. It is ok, but I am rambling, but I think that this ramble can be forgiven due to my current state.

Sincerely, My Legs Feel Funny


----------



## funnygirl (Sep 5, 2010)

when all else fails theres always red bull


----------



## malvo4 (Sep 6, 2010)

Black tea and a lot of water works the best for me. Needing to go to the bathroom all the time really keeps you awake and keeping the sound of an entire season of CW's Reaper playing continuously really helps as well. Or really good mood music.

I went to sleep for a bit. I went to my car to find flowers on my windshield. Didn't find it romantic, only creepy especially at three in the morning. Officially ran out of food so I got a friend to bring by Thai food. Turns out she has been generating unnecessary buzz about this novel. She doesn't understand the concept of having only complete strangers read my work, not half of her roommates and some family members. 

I really need to push myself in the final day. Things are going as planned in the outline and none of the characters are acting up that much. One is more vocal than expected and really pushy. My near perfect heroine reveals that she talks with her mouth full and doesn't really have good table manners. I didn't want to reveal major flaws until later in the story, but I guess now will do as well. I find the semi future antagonist somewhat charming, sad, needy but ultimately sweet. I feel bad to know that I will totally screw him over later with the future turn of events. The hero is as responsible as ever trying to get his brother (semi future antagonist) to do the right thing, but he is tired and exasperated. The present antagonist is still an rear end, and I don't like the fact he doesn't truly pay for his actions in the end. Maybe he will get maimed.... sounds good.


----------



## funnygirl (Sep 6, 2010)

so what kind of word count are you anticipating?
laughing so much at the flowers on the windsheild. I get super paranoid when i haven't had any sleep so I would been most likely running 'round the block, arms flailing wildly 8-[


----------



## malvo4 (Sep 6, 2010)

funnygirl said:


> so what kind of word count are you anticipating?
> laughing so much at the flowers on the windsheild. I get super paranoid when i haven't had any sleep so I would been most likely running 'round the block, arms flailing wildly 8-[



I am expecting a word count of about thirty thousand. I am about half way so I am going to get frantic soon. But I feel like I will be on a roll soon. (Crosses fingers!)

The flowers died. This morning I didn't find anymore flowers, which is good. I found oatmeal (yay!) but running out of soy milk (nay).


----------



## daisydaisy (Sep 7, 2010)

Interested to know how you're getting on.


----------



## malvo4 (Sep 8, 2010)

Experience was amazing, and I am totally going to do it again. Because of it I might reserve at least one day a month to dedicate to writing completely, and I mean completely.


----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm glad you enjoyed it so much.


----------



## funnygirl (Sep 8, 2010)

Good on you! As someone with a toddler, three days holed up to write sounds like bliss! Now you can catch a few ZZZZ


----------

